# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Aller Anfang ist schwer..

## speedup

Hallo, liebe Community.

Allem voran entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon für das fehlende Fachjargon, das man erst mit steigender Erfahrung hat.

Der Winter ist nun fast rum und es gab in den letzten 2 Wochen beinah' ausreichend sonnige Tage, an denen man kaum noch zu Fuß unterwegs war. - Sofern es mich betrifft.

Ich sitze schon seit dem Kindesalter auf dem Sattel eines Zweirads und habe mit dem 13. Lebensjahr ein *Scott Yecora* (Bild folgt weiter unten) bekommen.
Mittlerweile bin ich 10 Jahre älter und so will ich nun ernsthaft in eine Radsportart einsteigen.
In Frage kommen würden ausschließlich die "Genres" *Downhill*, *Freeride und Street* (Trial).

I*n erster Linie frage ich mich, welche Leistungen ich meinem alten Drahtesel noch zutrauen kann.* 
Hier das Hard-Tail-Bike von Scott:


Ich lebe in Baden-Württemberg und es gibt einige wenige Trails in der Umgebung, an die ich mich noch nicht heranwage. Jedoch fahre ich regelmäßig (4-5x / Woche) durch die naheliegenden Wälder, um meine Fähigkeiten, die ich in der Theorie perfekt beherrsche, in die Praxis umzusetzen.

Eine weitere Frage stellt sich mir nun.

Da ich mich für eine Bike-Art entscheiden muss (kann mir keine zwei Räder leisten)..

Ich habe allgemein Spaß an *hohen Geschwindigkeiten*.
Je konzentrierter man sein muss, umso besser.
(Hierbei vielleicht eine Anmerkung: Wir haben keine Gondeln oder Lifts. Sprich, ich erklimme die Hügel/Berge auf dem Bike. Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit DH-Bikes den Aufstieg mit eigener Kraft nicht packt?)

Andererseits steh ich auch auf *filigrane* Arbeit. Ein hohes Maß an Gleichgewichtssinn, langsames herantasten an Ziele (Spots in der Stadt, erklimmen von Blocks etc.).

Bevor man mir sagt, lass deinen Geschmack entscheiden (ich bin definitiv nicht der Mensch, der gerne Entscheidungen trifft), kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar Unterschiede zu den beiden Fahrweisen und Fahrstilen nennen?

Über die Kosten eines Bikes + Protektoren sowie Ersatzteile im Laufe der Saison bin ich mir im klaren.
Mir sind nur gewisse Bezeichnung noch nicht geläuft (Fachjargon) und darum würde ich euch bitten, mich ein bisschen aufzuklären, welche Bezeichnung die Räder für welche Gangart haben.

Ein bisschen Wirr geschrieben das Ganze, doch werde ich bei Fragen natürlich so schnell wie möglich antworten..

Mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein.
Ein herzliches Danke schonmal, für alle, die reinschauen.

Grüße,
Arnold.

----------


## speedup

42 Hits, davon vermutlich der ein oder andere erfahrene Biker unter euch. Würde mich freuen, wenn zumindest mal die erste Frage beantwortet werden könnte! (:Grüße.

----------


## q_FTS_p

DH-Bike: flacher Lenkwinkel, tiefes Tretlager, langer Radstand, meist schwer, stabil bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, Doppelbrückengabel. Bergauffahren nicht möglich. Bsp: YT Tues, Specialized Demo 8, Trek Session, Mondraker Summum, Morewood Makulu, ...
FR-Bike: etwas steilere Geometrie als DH-Bike, oft etwas höheres Tretlager, leichter, etwas instabiler bei höheren Geschw., wendiger. Bergauffahren bedingt möglich. Bsp: Specialized SX Trail, YT Noton (2012), Canfield "One", Giant Faith, Trek Scratch, ...

PS: Dein jetziges Rad ist für DH/FR leider unbrauchbar.

----------


## speedup

Danke dir FTS für die nähere Erläuterung und ein paar Namen, da ich mir Markentechnisch leider noch das KnowHow fehlt.

(Wie hast du dir dein Wissen über Einzelteile bzw. Bikemodelle etc. erarbeitet, wenn ich fragen darf?)

----------


## robertg202

Am Besten gehst du mal zum Bike-Händler und schaust Dir ein paar Räder an und setzt Dich mal drauf. 
Ansonsten: viel in den Foren lesen (dieses hier und das IBC Forum), auf die Homepages der Hersteller schauen, etc...
Hersteller:
Trek
Giant
Yount Talent Industries
Cube
Canyon
Morewood
Specialized
Alutech
Liteville
Und viele, viele mehr....

Nur mal so prinzipielles: So wie Du schreibst wäre es wahrscheinlich ganz geschickt sich ein "All-Montain" zu kaufen, sowas nettes wie ein Cube AMS 150, und einfach mal durch die Wälder zu heizen. Von dem aus siehst Du dann eh ob Du in Richtung Touren, Freeride, Downhill, oder so gehst. Das macht einmal 2 jahre ode so alles mit. 
Und wenn Wirklich Dirt (mit viel springen und viel Knochen brechen) dann kostet ein extra Dirt-Bike nicht die Welt. 
So far my 50ct...

----------


## papa schlumpf

dein budget, dann könnten wir dir bikes vorstellen usw...

----------


## speedup

Bin seit dem heutigen Tage fast rund um die Uhr in diesem Forum unterwegs und schaue mir interessante Beiträge peinlichst genau durch. (:
Die Idee mit dem Händler klingt gut. So macht man es schließlich bei Instrumenten auch (Spielgefühl, Lage, etc.). Warum bin ich da nicht selbst darauf gekommen! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vielen Dank für die Auflistung von (ich nehme an renomierten) Herstellern. Dem nehme ich mich im Laufe meiner "Ruhephase" (Geld sparen, mit dem alten Esel Körper fit machen) sehr gerne an.

Mein Budget beschränkt sich auf 2000€ (+/- 300-500), nur für's bike. Ich denke, dass die Investition hier nicht zu kurz kommen sollte/darf.

Ich schaue morgen wieder rein. (:

So far and thanks.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wie die oberen 2 bereits geschrieben haben:

bist du schon mal auf einem dh-ler, bzw einem freerider gesessen? wenn nicht, fahr in einem bikepark und probier das dort mal aus (dort kann man sich alles ausborgen).
wer weiß, ob die sportart etwas für dich ist. nicht dass du dir dann radl und material im wert von mehreren tausend € zulegst und nach ein par mal fahren, kommst drauf, das die sportart nix für dich ist...

Wenn die sportart was für dich ist, gehts weiter:

was willst du mit dem rad machen, bzw wo willst damit fahren?
im wald herum heizen, kann bedeuten, dass du entweder über die forstwegerl düst, oder aber auch riesen lines baust, die du auch fahrst...
wieviel von der strecke fahrst du aufwärts, wieviel abwärts, auf welchen wegen...
hauptsächlich in bikeparks oder doch eher 40km touren...

und dann is natürlich die frage nach dem budget. wieviel willst für den haufen alu, plastik, usw. ausgeben?

edit: ok 2000€ is schon mal ein guter beginn, bei der preiskategorie würde aber eventuell ein gebrauchtes auch noch in frage kommen...

ich würd auch schaun, ob ein händler in deiner nähe solche bikes hat, von welcher marke auch immer, bzw welche marken angeboten werden...

ich glaub das reicht fürs erste...

----------


## nailen

Der nächste Schritt ist, genau zu erkennen was du wirklich willst!

Geh mal zu einem Bikepark und borg dir mal 1 aus, eventuel auch mit coaching!
UND/ODER mit einem Händler reden zwecks Bike kaufen und dann testest einen leichten Freerider aus oder ein Allmountain und schaust wie du dich vor der "Haustür" schlägst dabei schaust obs für dich zu mutbar ist.

lg

----------


## robertg202

Wenn du schreibst, daß Du gerne durch die Gegend kurbelst und keine Lift bzw. Bikeparks in der Nähe hast, und auch nicht vor hast extra zu einem hin zu fahren, dann kannst DH-Bikes eh schon mal abschreiben. 
Wenn du hohe Geschwindigkeiten magst und es Wege gibt, an die du Dich noch nicht herantraust, die aber gerne fahren würdest, dann klingt das nach Enduro- oder All-Mountain Bike, vielleicht auch ein gemäßigtes Freeride-Bike. Je nachdem auf was Du den Fokus legen willst: Durch den Wald kurbeln und nach der Arbeit Deine Lieblingsrunde fahren, oder am liebsten auf das Treten verzichten würdest und Dein Fokus auf möglichst-schnell-bergabheizen liegt.
Street ist halt wieder ganz was Anderes...
Schau mal hier rein:
https://www.downhill-board.com/68082...ke-enduro.html

----------


## speedup

Erst einmal danke nochmals, für die Antworten.

Ich habe mir mal so durch den Kopf gehen lassen, was ihr gesagt hattet und bin nun fest entschlossen, auf größere Touren zu verzichten, was die Zukunft betrifft. Sprich, meinen Fokus lediglich auf abfahrten zu legen.

Werde mich, sobald es meine Zeit erlaubt, in einen Bikepark begeben (hier in der "Nähe" gibt es 2) und es mal mit Coaching versuchen. Damit ich auch ein Gefühl für's bike an sich entwickle, da es an und für sich nichts mit meinem alten Drahtesel zu tun hat.

Die Markenlistung hat mir sehr geholfen und unsere Händler führen sogar einige davon. 
Ich melde mich in ein paar Wochen wieder, sollte alles einwandfrei funktioniert haben. 

Grüße!

----------


## JaWa1896

Also Ich hätte dir sonst nur noch geraten: Machs wie ich...ich bin vor nem halben Jahr von Hollandrad zu MTB umgestiegen und fahre im Sommer mein erstes Endurorennen...einfach alle Foren stalken und informieren und mit erfahrenen bikern losziehen...dann klappt das!

----------


## BikeDJ

> Am Besten gehst du mal zum Bike-Händler und schaust Dir ein paar Räder an und setzt Dich mal drauf. 
> Ansonsten: viel in den Foren lesen (dieses hier und das IBC Forum), auf die Homepages der Hersteller schauen, etc...
> Hersteller:
> Trek
> Giant
> Yount Talent Industries
> Cube
> Canyon
> Morewood
> ...


und ROTWILD

----------


## Ghost98

Hi,
ist eig. eine Ghost AMR 5900 auch für Downhill geeignet?
Einen vorbau mit größerem winkel dranngebaut, ist vill. bei berg ab fahren bequemer.
Aber für nur 1499€ ein echt geniales und günstiges fahrrad.
Würde aber nur das 2011er modell kaufen, da beim 2012 an manchen komponenten gespart wurde, verbesert wurde so gut wie nichts.Auserdem kostet es 700€ mehr, einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
das plus würd ich auch nicht kaufen, das einzige nennenswerte was den preisunterschied von 800€ maht sind ein bisschen mehr federweg, auserdem wiegtr es stolze 900g mehr :EEK!:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Hi,ist eig. eine Ghost AMR 5900 auch für Downhill geeignet?

 Nein.

----------


## Armin FR

Bin ich etwa der einzige der mit einem Freerider bzw. Halb-Downhiller (Ratchet) auch aufwärts fährt?

Finde es ist kein großes Problem. Wo wann dann nicht mehr weiter kommt, wird sowie so geschoben. Auch wenn ich nur 1 Kettenblatt vorn habe.  :Wink: 

Dafür geniest man die Abfahrt dann umso mehr.

----------


## mavic-es

ahhhhh.....ich glaub jeder von uns hier, der keinen lift um die ecke hat, drückt auch seinen freerider oder dh-er gerne mal 'n paar höhenmeter hoch, auch wenns irgendwann ne qual wird :Wink:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> ahhhhh.....ich glaub jeder von uns hier, der keinen lift um die ecke hat, drückt auch seinen freerider oder dh-er gerne mal 'n paar höhenmeter hoch, auch wenns irgendwann ne qual wird


yep... vor der saison schieb ich meinen dh auch oft 1000hm hoch...  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

wenn du downhill fahren willst solltest dir auch ein downhill bike oder zumindest einen freerider zulegen und nicht ein all mountain und dann auch noch am federweg und gewicht sparen. das plus ist einfach stabiler, aber trozdem noch ein all mountain oder maximal ein enduro, das mehrgewicht kommt einfach von der zusätzlichen stabilität, aber wie dir hier eigentlich jeder rät: für dh auch ein dh bike. zum anfang tuts sicher auch ein gebrauchtes, mit deinem budget solltest da schon was ordendliches bekommen mit dem du auch über einen längeren zeitraum freude hast

----------


## MadMag

street, dirt, trial bzw. downhill, freeride, touring kannst du leider nicht in einem bike kombinieren, das ist technisch einfach nicht möglich.

aber du bist anscheinend schon in richtung abfahrtorientiert unterwegs. die idee mit dem besuch im bikepark und dem ausleihen von einigen bikes zum testen im park bzw. beim händler um die ecke ist schon mal ein guter anfang. so findest du mit sicherheit ein bike, das zu dir passt, bevor du dir "was falsches" kaufst.

vielleicht wär ein freerider etwas für dich? sind vom rahmen her annähernd gleich stabil wie ein downhiller, haben (meistens) eine stabile single-crown-federgabel drinnen und vorne wie hinten ausreichend federweg.

bei meinem einstieg in den mountainbike-sport habe ich mit einem freerider angefangen. bin auch 2 -3 stunden den berg raufgefahren (hatte vorne 2 kettenblätter drin), doch länger war dann doch nicht möglich. da spürte man dann das gewicht des freeriders. aber kommt eben auf den trainingszustand an :P
und in den bikeparks war ich mit diesem bike auch gut aufgehoben. auf den freeride-strecken mit anliegern, northshores und drops hatte ich nie probleme und auch die etwas verwinkelten trails gingen gut zu fahren. lediglich die reinen downhill-strecken machten mit diesem bike keinen spaß, war dann doch eher mehr kampf als vergnügen ...

----------


## Nr5

Hatt mal wer das Scott Genius LT probiert?

----------

